# 125 gallon ugj questions



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

I just bought my first 6 foot tank and I am putting in a ugj system but have a few questions. I want to put in 8 jets on a closed loop. Should I have two seperate loops with 2 pumps or can I have one loop with a large enough pump. I am trying to eliminate clutter inside the tank. I also would like to acheive around 125 gph at each jet. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello...i would use a single mag12 pump....will do the job great.

HTH

Tekjunky


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks bro. Thats what i will do


----------

